# Wanted Florida 3/26-4/2 prefer west coast or orlando



## scrunchie3 (Mar 4, 2016)

Florida 3/26-4/2 prefer west coast or orlando but, open to any available.

Thanks
Kim


----------



## mike1990 (Mar 4, 2016)

*Orlando*

What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2016)

mike1990 said:


> What specifically are you looking for?



They are looking for a timeshare rental from an owner.  The maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night.  You can contact scrunchie3 directly, by clicking on their blue user hame.


----------

